# How do I get rid of dirty water in my well?



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We have a well that sat unused for a year or so. Over the course of the last few months, I have repeatedly drained the tank and pumped out the well. It still is consistently this whizz red color.

Any guys who deal with wells in here? What can we do about this. There is no filter, but it didn't do this before the system sat. Any cheap ways to filter this thing? Sorry for the toilet pic. Unless you're into that sort of thing, then you're welcome. :laughing:


----------



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

We open up a kids summer camp house every spring. The water is rust colored due to the tanks. They need to be flushed out for hours and hours to run clear.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Must have metal pipes in the well. Have you use any bleach poured right down the well.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

pdmig said:


> We open up a kids summer camp house every spring. The water is rust colored due to the tanks. They need to be flushed out for hours and hours to run clear.


I've flushed it quite a bit, but only once in the evenings when we are shutting down to head home. The only tank we have is a pressure tank.



Randy Bush said:


> Must have metal pipes in the well. Have you use any bleach poured right down the well.


I haven't. I suppose I need to find out how to get bleach into it and try that.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got a house on a well that was idle for a quite a while too.

There was kind of a smell, (no discoloration), especially in the hot.

I just opened the washer line, and a couple faucets, and let it run for a couple hours..

Seems to be good now


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I had to clean my well pump once, it had rust in it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You have a lot of iron in the ground. You need a water softener


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

Some Bacteria produce that pinky orange color. I'd shock the well and any tanks. And then get it tested by the local health department before I'd drink it.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

You'll kill a softener with water like that. Get an iron filter first, and then a softener.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Any FRACKING in the area?


----------



## Serviceplumber (Nov 18, 2013)

If I had to guess I would say you have iron bacteria in your well.you need to shock your well.the quickest way to tell is lift your tank lid on you toilet if it fells slimy to the touch you need to shock your well let me know what you find and I will do my best to help


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Randy Bush said:


> Must have metal pipes in the well. Have you use any bleach poured right down the well.


I think I'd rather have just about any problematic well water, rather than pour a chemical weapon directly into an aquifer. :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I think I'd rather have just about any problematic well water, rather than pour a chemical weapon directly into an aquifer. :blink:


I've done it what's the problem?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I think I'd rather have just about any problematic well water, rather than pour a chemical weapon directly into an aquifer. :blink:


Guess you have never had to deal with cisterns and wells that need to be purified. Talking about small amounts not gals at a time.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a widely accepted procedure. Lemmesee, local aquifer vs my health?

Uh... I vote for me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's a widely accepted procedure. Lemmesee, local aquifer vs my health?
> 
> Uh... I vote for me.


Agreed, I used unscented if that makes ya feel better. :whistling


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's a widely accepted procedure.


So was DDT.

And pouring chemicals wholesale into the ground.

And taking Thalidimide while pregnant.

And bombarding yourself with massive doses of radiation.

And on and on.

Chlorine was invented as a chemical weapon, positively kills people and contributes to poor health. And there is no known way to break it down, not even composting.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

And tomatoes were once thought to be poisonous.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We'll probably do a shock treatment on it eventually. I just talked to the current owner, my landlord, and it seems they have had the same problem in the past. It was intermittent, so there's hope. I'll do a lot of flushing and clean out the pressure tank first.

For the near future, we will just have drinking/cooking water delivered.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> So was DDT.
> 
> And pouring chemicals wholesale into the ground.
> 
> ...


In the city you can't drink tap water without chloramine in it.


----------

